# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Игры Божеств

## Махабхарата дас

Сегодня утром в 9:00 звонок в храм, Дима взял трубку. Звонит матаджи из Индии. Говорит, что во сне к ней пришёл Джаганнатх и сказал, что Его так хорошо призвали в храм, так хорошо кормили, а потом стали кормить хуже и манго не дали, которое пуджари хотел предложить и забыл. Она пошла молиться Джаганнатхе, чтобы тот сказал, где храм. В этот же день во сне она увидела западную страну, храм и надпись Эстония. Нашла в Интернете телефон храма и позвонила. Сказала, чтобы вечером кормили лучше. Спросила: "Чем кормите?". Дима ответил "Молоко". Матаджи говорит- "Ещё к молоку что-то надо! И накормите манго Джаганнатху! Перезвоню через пол часа." Дима прибежал ко мне и все рассказал, я говорю - "Бегите, предлагайте манго, у нас после фестиваля в холодильнике 3 манго лежит." Дима сказал, что видел манго, но думал, что они зелёные и невкусные и не стал предлагать. Побежали предлагать. Потом манго вкусили-это нектар. Сладкие были! Я позвонил Шриватсе прабху, ответсвенному за депатартамент Божеств и рассказал всё. Решили кормить по полной, 3 тарелки на пол ставить, сделать подушечки-асаны, а то на столик только одна тарелка помещается, а Их трое! Позвонил матаджи Шри Туласи, которая могла бы сделать асаны, а она, оказывается, уже в пуджарской, делает гирлянды. Пошел, попросил её сделать асаны. Она в восторге и сказала, что хорошо бы ещё купить бусы для Джаганнатхи, где деньги можно взять? Я отвечаю: "Найдём!" и выхожу из пуджарской. Прямо навстречу в дверь храма входит матаджи Дарья и протягивает 2 пакета, один с фруктами, другой с синими бусами для Джаганнатхи. Хари Хариииибол!!! 20.04.2012 tolko chto prezident Tallinskogo hrama Ananda Vardhana Prabhu prislal etot text: В 15:40 снова позвонила матушка из Индии. На этот раз она дрожащим голосом взволнованно рассказала,что Джаганнатх опять явился к ней и сказал: "Я очень доволен служением преданных. Вчера вечером мне предлагали сыр, он Мне очень понравился". И в правду, вчера Дима приготовил восхитительные бутерброды с жаренным паниром и Ананта Кирти предложил их с молоком. Это совершенство жизни-Кришна принял ваше подношение! За 10 минут до того как мы получили весточку от Господа две матаджи принесли для Него килограмм панира и фрукты. Это значит что Джаганнатх занял служением этих двух матаджи и они не ведая выполнили желание Господа. Джая Джаганнатх! также я утром понял, что Джаганнатхе нужны чадары на ночь, и попросил этих матаджи привезти ткань шерстяную, для Джаганнатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры. Они с радостью согласились и уехали в магазин. А я подумал, что постеснялся попросить и для Нитай Чайтанья Чандры чадары. Матаджи вернулись через 2 часа с чадарами для Джаганнатхи, и с казали , что в магазине такой кусок ткани был, что его хватило на 4 чадара, и еще такой же кусок остался. Я сказал, что это Джаганнатх для Нитай Чайтанья Чандры то же привез чадары!

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Здесь можно посмотреть видео и фото с установления этих Божеств 10 дней назад. 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php...409064&ref=ffl
Там также выложена последующая переписка с мужем этой матаджи, правда уже на английском.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Лила первая.

Как-то пуджари Господа Нрисимхадевы увидел тревожный сон, где президент храма зовет его и просит принести дизельное топливо:

- Мы собираемся принести в жертву Господа Нрисимхадеву.

- Что вы собираетесь сделать? – воскликнул пуджари.
- Мы собираемся принести в жертву Господа Нрисимхадеву.
- Вы сошли с ума! Вы не можете этого сделать!
- Ты принесешь мне дизельное топливо в конце концов?!

Ладно. Я принесу дизельное топливо. Но участвовать в этом не буду. Что за глупости!…

Через некоторое время пуджари вернулся в храм и остолбенел как громом пораженный: все Божество пылало, виднелись только щиколотки и стопы. На следующее утро он пошел к главному пуджари и попросил его объяснить, что значит этот ужасный сон. Подумав минуту, тот улыбнулся и сказал: Понимаешь, вчера начался джаладан (фестиваль, когда Шалаграм каплями освежают водой. Этот фестиваль длится месяц), а мы совершенно об этом забыли. Вот Нрисимхадева и дал нам знать, что Ему ужасно жарко, и нам нужно немедленно начать джаладан, что мы и сделали!

Лила вторая.

Как-то раз во время пуджи Нрисимхадеве пуджари вдруг заметил, что с гирлянды Божества упал один цветок . Тогда пуджари обратился к посетителям, молил ли кто-то из присутствующих о чем-либо особенном. Стоящие в перых рядах, ничего не ответили. И тут вперед вышла женщина, слезы стояли в ее глазах. Она сказала: «Моя дочь вышла замуж 4-5 лет назад и никак не может забеременеть. Родственники зятя считают это крайне неблагоприятным. Вот я и молюсь Нрисимхадеве, чтобы Он помог в этой отчаянной ситуации». Пуджари объявил: «Ваши молитвы услышаны. Доказательством того является цветок, упавший с гирлянды Господа Нрисимхадевы. Возьмите его и сохраните. Вы можете помыть цветок и дать дочери выпить эту воду». Женщина ушла. Пуджари совсем забыл о том случае.

Через год эта женщина пришла в храм вместе с дочерью, зятем и их новорожденным сыном. Она счастливо улыбалась Нрисимхадеве. Женщина напомнила пуджари о том, как Господь Нрисимхадева ответил на ее молитвы. Дочь родила здорового мальчика, которого назвали Прахладом. Они еще раз помолились и предложили Господу Нрисимхадеве пуджу (цветы и фрукты).

Лила третья.

У одной преданной из нашей группы Намахатты есть две дочери. Старшую зовут Пратибха, младшую – Анубха. Обе они замужем, и у них уже взрослые дети. Все они живут в одном городе Берхампуре. Однажды муж Пратибхи серьезно заболел, даже впал в кому и находился практически в предсмертном состоянии. Родственники младшей дочери, Анубхи, очень переживали. Анубха направилась в больницу, и будучи преданной, стала молиться Господу Нрисимхадеве (ИСККОН, Маяпур) с просьбой помочь ее шурину (мужу родной сестры). Придя домой, она легла спать. На сердце была тяжело. Ночью она увидела сон, где Нрисимхадева подошел к ней и сказал: «Не волнуйся, твой шурин в порядке». Сон прервался. Утром они узнали, что пациент пошел на поправку. Капельницу и кислород отключили, и он уже разговаривает.

Лила четвертая.

В одной деревне произошла стычка. Один человек сильно пострадал. Он получил кислотный ожог, от чего черты лица потеряли форму. Он лишился одного глаза, а другой видел лишь на 10 процентов. Доктора говорили, что этот человек скоро полностью ослепнет. Они посоветовали отправиться в Веллоре (Южная Индия) для дальнейшей реабилитации. Возможно, там ему смогут помочь. В тот момент рядом был один преданный, который посоветовал помолиться Господу Нрисимхадеве (ИСККОН, Маяпур). На следующий день доктора пришли в полное изумление, так как пациент неплохо все видел.

Лила пятая.

Одна русская преданная делала для Нрисимхадевы гирлянды из туласи каждый день. Пуджари был доволен и в знак благодарности подарил ей махапрасад, накладные ногти Нрисимхадевы. Она взяла их и спрятала в укромное место. Той же ночью ей приснился сон: Господь Нрисимхадева подошел к ней и сел на кровать. Затем Он протянул руки к ее сердцу и вытащил оттуда что-то черное. Он сказал: «Видишь, это совсем не любовь, это – вожделение. Там еще много осталось. Что же Мне с этим делать?». Она не ответила, сон прервался. На следующий день она встала перед Господом Нрисимхадевой и попросила выкинуть это подальше.



Лила шестая.

Как-то раз отец одного из преданных ИСККОН, участника молодежного форума, поспорил с ним: «К чему поклоняться Нрисимхадеве, если здесь есть Радха и Мадхава?». Юноша попытался объяснить отцу, что между Кришной и Нрисимхой нет никакой разницы. Но отца эти доводы не убедили. Во время Нрисимха Чатурдаши-2003 этот преданный и его отец пришли в храм и созерцали церемонию абхишеки Господа Нрисимхадевы. Вдруг вместо лица Господа Нрисимхадевы отец увидел лицо Господа Мадхавы. Он обернулся и посмотрел на Господа Мадхаву, потом снова обернулся и посмотрел на Нрисимхадеву - вместо Нрисимхадевы на него глядел Шри Мадхава. Это длилось примерно 20 секунд. Так он осознал, что Мадхава и Нрисимха неотличны друг от друга.

Лила седьмая.

В 2004 году Кавиприя Деви Даси из южной части Калькутты, ученица Его Святейшества Джаяпатаки Свами, сделала несколько браслетов для Господа Нрисимхадевы. Так получилось, что она не смогла приехать в Маяпур и предложить Господу свои дары. Между тем ее стали мучить недуги. Она ходила к врачам, принимала лекарства, но ничего не помогало. Врачи сказали, что у нее проблема с щитовидной железой. Они предупредили ее, что возможно осложнение на опорно-двигательный аппарат, и она может стать инвалидом. Матаджи очень беспокоилась: «Что же делать?». И тут она вспомнила о том, что все еще не предложила Господу Нрисимхадеве браслеты. Несмотря на болезнь, она все-таки сделала усилие и приехала в Маяпур. С любовью она предложила браслеты Господу Нрисимхадеве, и, о чудо, все симптомы болезни исчезли за три дня!

Слава, слава Господу Нрисимхадеве!

Лила восьмая.

22 апреля, 2005 года Ревати Сундари 8-ми лет поднялась на крышу бамбукового игрового домика в парке на территории ашрама грихастх в Маяпур Дхаме. Неожиданно крыша проломилась, девочка упала вниз, а крыша рухнула прямо на нее. Час она не могла выйти из шокового состояния. У нее было сотрясение мозга. Ее то трясло, то она рыдала. Наш замечательный врач-гомеопат Гаура Баба, снял шоковое состояние и сиптомы сотрясения, однако посоветовал сделать рентген.

Через три дня, ночью Ревати проснулась от рвоты черной кровью. Мы немедленно поехали в Калькутту. По дороге в больницу из носа стала сочиться прозрачная жидкость , потом началось кровотечение.

Мы повезли ее к хорошему педиатру. Он немедленно позвонил лучшему неврологу города. Тот направил нас на компьютерную томограмму, и только потом можно было говорить о диагнозе. Нас направили к хорошему нейрохирургу, имеющему собственную клинику. Ревати приняли немедленно.

Светлая прозрачная жидкость сочилась всю ночь. Потом мы узнали, что это была мозговая жидкость. Рентген ясно показывал трещину в основании черепа, оттуда и сочилась жидкость. Из-за давления крови Ее мозг увеличился. Чудовищная боль, пронизывающая голову, не прекращалась два дня. Лекарства вводились внутривенно. Белки глаз стали красными. Она утратила всякий интерес к чему-либо и напоминала сломавшийся цветок.

В заключение доктора сказали, что ранним утром следующего дня они отправят ее на более детальный рентген, который покажет состояние всех отделов мозга. Так они смогут точно определить размер раны и принять решение, как лучше оперировать данный случай. Они сказали, что сообщат нам о своем решении примерно в 9 утра.

Я позвонила Панкаджангри Прабху. Описав ему все в деталях, я попросила его помолиться Господу Нрисимхадеве. Он сразу откликнулся и сказал, что проведет полную пуджу вместе с абхишекой с 5 до 7 утра, что совпадало со временем рентгена.
На следующее утро, когда я пошла к докторам, они смотрели на меня с большим удивлением. Поразительно, но все трещины и раны, которые показывал рентген, чудесным образом практически зажили. Такие симптомы как боль, сильное кровотечение, выход мозговой жидкости, тошнота и т.д. – все прекратилось!

Когда я пришла к Ревати, она совершенно свежая сидела на кровати и смотрела на меня ясными глазами. Ее белки снова были белыми. Спасибо Тебе, Господь Нрисимхадева!

Ревати серьезно заявила мне: «Бабушка, в следующий раз, когда со мной еще что-нибудь случится, не трать, пожалуйста, время на докторов. Неси меня сразу к Господу Нрисимхадеве!»

----------


## Ирина Баленкова

я всегда  с таким удовольствием читаю об играх Божеств, хочется снова  и снова читать слушать..пожалуйста можно  еще ??
мои поклоны и спасибо прабху за то, что вы делитесь таким нектаром

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> я всегда  с таким удовольствием читаю об играх Божеств, хочется снова  и снова читать слушать..пожалуйста можно  еще ??


а пожалуйста

Когда Мурари Гупта покинул эту планету,то всю деревню в которой он жил охватила эпидемия холеры, которая опустошила деревню. Храм где были установлены Божества покрыли жилища муровьев — термитов. Но, поскольку Божества были сделаны из нима, муравьи Их не тронули. Затем какой-то преданный нашел Божества и поклонение Им было восстановлено. Около 200 лет назад один преданный которого звали Баларам Дас Бабаджи поклонялся Им. Также в той местности жила одна молодая девушка которую звали Замандари. Эта девушка была очень богатой землевладелицей и она ка-кто приехала в эту деревню по работе. И так случилось, что она пришла на даршан к Божествам. Увидев их она очень привлеклась их удивительно очаровательными чертами и она подумала:" Я хотела бы что-нибудь приготовить для Них". Она сказала о своем желании пуджари, но тот сказал — ты не можешь этого делать ты ведь даже не инициирована.
Она, набравшись решимости, обратилась к Бабаджи с просьбой о посвящении. Бабаджи, видя ее искреннее стремление, дал ей посвящение в мантру пуджари. Ей было в то время немногим более 20 лет. И она принялась за работу — готовить для Божеств. После инициации она получила имя Пишама. Прошла неделя и девушка подумала, что наверное пора возвращаться домой - ведь на ферме от нее зависит множество людей. Она прилегла отдохнуть и заснула. Во сне к ней пришли Гаура Нитай и стали тянуть ее за сари — « Мама ты ни куда не можешь уезжать. Ты уедешь — кто нам будет сладкий рис готовить?» И когда она увидела этот сон, она подумала -"Ну все" и она полностью забыла этот материальный мир и все свои богатства и осталась жить в ашраме Бабаджи. Она продолжала каждый день готовить для Божеств, но в определенный момент у нее начались месячные и было уже 11 а в 12 нужно предлагать подношение, и она вышла и сказала что она осквернена, и не может готовить. И Гаура Нитай пришли к ней в свапне то есть в ее дневном сне:" Мама! Где наша еда — мы голодные" Она ответила « О у меня проблема, я осквернена и не могу готовить» Гаура Нитай ответили:" Ты не беспокойся об этом. Мы твои дети, а ты наша мама. Делай пожалуйста то, что мамы делают обычно для своих детей, а об остальном Мы позаботимся." Пишама вдруг почувствовала, что у нее все закончилось. Гаура Нитай сказали:" Иди омойся и иди готовить — больше у тебя такой проблемы не будет". Она приняла омовение, и этой проблемы больше никогда у нее не возникало до конца ее жизни.
Так она продолжала заниматься служением, но бенгальцы живущие в деревне стали судачить меж собой — « Что эта молодая девушка делает в доме Бабаджи. Наверное чтото у них там есть меж собой» Разные слухи ходили, хотя естественно, что между Бабаджи и его ученицей ни чего предосудительного не было. И Пишама пожаловалась Гаура Нитай — зачем люди все это говорят, сказала она.
И Они пришли к ней во сне, обвили руками ее шею исказали — Ма, пошли во Вриндаван, а, ну пойдем пожалуйста — как дети канючили.
Пишама проснулась, собрала Божества, и они сели на лодку и отправились по Ганге вверх по течению.

Итак матаджи Пишама села в лодку с Божествами и так или иначе они добрались до Вриндавана. Когда они причалили, то увидели какую-то бенгальскую женщину принимавшую омовение в том месте. И эта женщина очень привлеклась красотой Божеств. Тогда Пишама обратилась к этой женщине с вопросом — не знает ли она, где бы можно было ей приютить Божества? Женщина ответила, что они могут пожить в ее доме, правда это очень маленький дом.
Так или иначе Божества заняли почти весь дом. Но эта матаджи не возражала и так получилось, что через некоторое время эта пожилая женщина оставила тело. И перед оставлением тела она завещала свой дом Божествам. И Пишама осталась в этом доме и поклонялась Гаура Нитай в настроении ватсалья бхавы (родительской привязанности).
Электричества в те времена во Вриндаване не было и для удовольствия Божеств преданные применяли эдакие вентиляторы с механическим ручным приводом. Особенно было душно в сезон дождей и Пишама сидела и тянула за такую веревочку и вентилятор большими лопастями обдувал Божества. В другой руке она держала четки и повторяла джапу. Но ее потихоньку разморил сон. И в своем сне она увидела как за окном начинается дождь и Гаура Нитай выскакивают на улицу и прыгают по лужам. « Эй куда Вы идете — ваши ноги в воде и наверняка Вы простудитесь» — закричала Им в след Пишама. Но Нитьянанда только улыбнулся и они с Гаурой продолжали убегать. И они пришли к другой бенгальской женщине которая в это время дремала у себя в торговой лавке. И Они подошли к изголовью ее кровати и закричали:" Проснись! Проснись! — ты что во Вриндаван спать пришла чтоли?" Эта бенгальская женщина подняла голову, смачно так зевнула и спросила — а Вы кто такие? Они сказали — " Мы дети Пишамы. Все здесь знают об этом.!
— Что я могу для Вас сделать? — спроосила торговка
— Вот посмотри у Нас есть множество хорошей одежды и дхоти и тюрбан и украшения разные., но у нас ботинок нет. Мы просили у своей мамы ботинки, но она сказала, что ботинок Вам не надо — все равно Вы ходить никуда не будете.
И женщина была полностью ими очарована и сказала
— ну хорошо пойду куплю Им ботинки.
Она купила им замечательные серебряные ботиночки и выйдя на улицу спросила
— кто нибудь знает кто это такие дети Пишамы?
— да вон там не подалеку Они живут — ответили ей.
Женщина вошла в дом Пишамы и сказала
— Слушай! Я пришла к твоим детям.
— Хорошо. Как раз сейчас время Их будить.— сказала Пишама и открыла алтарь. Женщина получив даршан Божеств воскликнула
— О это те же самые мальчишки которые пришли ко мне во сне и попросили у меня ботинки.
И она отдала им ботиночки.
Затем Гаура Нитай попросили ножные колокольчики.
На что Пишама сказала им
— я уже пожилая женщина и давно оставила работу и вообще где я Вам на все это денег найду. Если хотите всякие такие побрякушки приобретать — сами все это добывайте.
И вот когда она отдыхала днем она увидела, что Божества опять убегают.
— куда это Вы собрались.
— мы пошли покупать себе ножные колокольчики.
— эй подождите не уходите — воскликнула Пишама, но Они ушли.
И Гаура Нитай опять нашли еще одну спящую личность и закричали
— просыпайся, вставай, ты что во Вриндаван спать пришла?
— Вы кто такие?
— Мы дети Пишамы. Здесь в Мохале все знают об этом.
-что я для вас могу сделать?
— вот посмотри у нас всего много, даже такие красивые ботиночки, но у нас нет ножных колокольчиков и мы хотим чтобы ты дала нам их.
— о какая прелесть — сказала матажджи и в этот момент проснулась.
— что же я такое видела, что это за дети Пишамы — подумала она.
Она начала расспрашивать — кто такие эти дети — и ей ответили
— о они здесь уже знамениты, иди в тот дом - сейчас как раз Их даршан.
Когда матаджи увидела Гаура Нитай, она воскликнула
— вот те, кто просил у меня ножные колокольчики.
Пишама ответила
-да я не могу себе такого позволить. Они в прошлый раз тоже так поступили.
-ну тогда я пойду и куплю Им ножные колокольчики — сказала матаджи и сходила в лавку и принесла колокольчики.

Когда матаджи Пишама стала совсем старая к ней пришел один бабаджи чтобы помогать ей. Он помогал ей поклоняться Божествам, но очевидно у него с сердце были какие-то материальные желания. И однажды ночью он обокрал Божества и ушел.
И когда матаджи Пишама рано утром пришла разбудить Божества она увидела, что ботинки и ножные колокольчики Божеств исчезли.
Она упала у дверей без сознания воскликнув
— о о о о кто этот негодяй который так поступил с Вами?
Гаура Нитай пришли в ее сне чтобы ее успокоить и сказали
— мам не беспокойся, ну просто у него были там всякие желания, но зато он нам столько рабри (сладости) дал, ну и Мы ему что-то дали.
— ну дети вы делаете то,что вам вздумается ни какого чувства различия у вас нет — запричитала Пишама — по своему желанию Вы заставляете людей покупать Вам что-то, потом по собственному желанию же вы это все отдаете кому-то, и Вы никогда не слушаете меня, что я могу с этим поделать. Вот что, если Вы хотите назад забрать свои драгоценности Вы должны сами это сделать. У меня денег нет.
Позже когда матаджи Пишаме исполнилось 102 года она передала служение Божествам одному Госвами по имени Гопешвара (он оставил тело в 1930 году).
Однажды матаджи Пишама позвала к себе Гопешвару и сказала
— ты глупец Гопешвара! Ты омыл Божества холодной водой.
Гопешвара удивился — откуда она это знает, ведь она на втором этаже была и не могла видеть как я омываю Божеств? И он сказал
— но ведь Они ни каких признаков не показывают, что им холодно.
Тогда матаджи Пишама спустилась к Божествам и потерла своим сари у них под носом и сказала Гопешваре
— смотри, видишь у Них сопли. А ну быстро иди и сделай им какойто горячий чай.

На картику в этом Храме зажигают большое количество масляных лампад. И Гопешвара как-то из соображений экономии не запасся нужным количеством и предлагал все меньше и меньше лампад. И Божества очень сильно разозлились на него и Они очень сильно швырнули чакру которую применяют для размалывания сандаловой пасты и эта чакра ударилась о стену и отлетела в кухню разбив большой горшок с рисом. И Пишама услышала шум и пришла и стала ругать Гопешвару:
— посмотри ты немного денег сэкономил на масле на гхи для фитильков, но теперь Гаура Нитай разозлились и разбили целый горшок с рисом. Сэкономил копейку, а сколько потерял!

После того как матаджи Пишама уже оставила тело и главным пуджари стал Гопешвара. И вот он однажды подумал
— ну вот я только и делаю, что покупаю разные продукты на рынке, я готовлю, я провожу пуджу, целыми днями я делаю одно и тоже. Когда же я достигну сидхи (духовного совершенства)? Я наверно просто какого нибудь помощника себе заведу, и передам ему поклонение, и уйду на Говардхан, и займусь нирджана бхаджаном в уедененном месте.
Гопешвара договорился с каким-то пуджари сказав ему, что он уходит на какое то время — мол ты тут позаботься пока о Божествах.
Он ушел на Говардхан и через три дня Гаура Нитай пришли к нему во сне и сказали
— эй! мы тут голодаем уже три дня, давай возвращайся и покорми нас.
Гопешвара ответил
— я тут уже столько прошагал на Говардхане и не собираюсь оставлять своей аскезы, Вы там сами о себе позаботьтесь.
Так, проигнорировав Божества, он продолжал обходить Говардхан, и по дороге к Радха Кунде он встретил одного бабаджи — сиддха пурушу, который сказал ему
— мне твои Гаура Нитай сказали, что Они голодные и твое дело кормить Их. Что ты тут вообще делаешь? Иди во Вриндаван и корми Божества.
Гопешвара услышав это сильно разозлился
— мало, что они меня сами тут достают, так они еще мое имя опорочивают, жалуясь тут всем. Теперь я точно не пойду. Уууу — ябеды!
На следующий день из Вриндавана приехал извозчик, разыскал Гопешвару и сказал:
— мне тут во сне пришли твои Божества и приказали привезти тебя во Вриндаван
Гопешвара вздохнул и сказал
— ах, ну что ж я могу с Ними поделать?
И он сел в повозку и поехал назад. Когда он приехал то увидел, что пуджари сидит на улице возле входа в Храм.
— что ты тут на улице сидишь, тебе положено Божества кормить. Сколько это уже продолжается?
Пуджари ответил
— слушай, там внутри уже три дня так воняет, что я даже зайти не могу.
Гопешвара заглянул в алтарную и увидел, что наверху занавеса алтаря была мертвая крыса и от нее шел смердящий запах. Он выбросил эту дохлую крысу и используя масло эвкалипта все там очистил и ароматизировал. Он пошел на рынок, закупил бхогу и приготовил для Гаура Нитай, и тут к нему пришло осознание: в чем его сиддха (совершенство) — это просто ходить на рынок, покупать продукты, готовить и кормить Божества, воспевать для Них.
— Они просто просят готовить для Них, какое еще совершенство нужно?
По этому Шрила Прабхупада говорил многим пуджари: если вы всю жизнь посвятите Божеству — это Божество освободит вас! Это Божество заберет вас в Свои игры. Вы просто должны служить Им, слушать и повторять Их славу..
Так заканчивается удивительная история услышанная мной от Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадавы Махараджа.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

На юге Индии есть один храм, где стоит Божество Вишну, и это божество Вишну стоит со склоненной головой. Обычно когда ваяют Божество, есть определенные правила, как надо ваять Божество, божество не должно стоять со склоненной головой. Он стоит с низко склоненной головой. И была история, связанная с этим. Она произошла относительно недавно. Он относительно недавно опустил свою голову. 

Был пуджари один, и этот пуджари очень любил Кришну, очень любил Божество которому он служил. Он служил Ему верой и правдой. И, однажды, он пришел на базар, чтобы купить цветы, а Кришна особенно любит цветы. Кришна, Он из Вриндавана, а во Вриндаване много цветов. Кришна любит цветы, Кришна с ума сходит от цветов. И этот пуджари пошел на базар, чтобы купить цветы, чтобы украсить Божество, подошел к торговке цветами и увидел у нее огромный лотос, который он никогда не видел, с огромным количеством лепестков, он подумал: «Сегодня я предложу Господу этот цветок. Кришна любит лотосы, я предложу Ему этот цветок, во чтобы то ни стало». Он спросил: «Сколько стоит этот лотос?» Она посмотрела на него и задрала цену, достаточно большую цену назвала. Он подумал: «Где наша не пропадала? Куплю этот цветок. Для Кришны ничего не жалко». И в этот самый момент, по беспричинной милости Кришны, к той же самой цветочнице подошел очень богатый человек, и рядом с ним была его подруга. Он увидел этот цветок, и подруга сказала: «Хочу этот лотос. Хочу, чтобы этот лотос украшал мои волосы». Богатый человек спросил: «Сколько стоит этот цветок?» Женщина назвала цену, и человек сказал: «Я покупаю». Пуджари сказал: «Нет, нет, я покупаю, я уже купил этот цветок». И тот сказал: «Нет, тогда я плачу в два раза больше». Пуджари подумал: «Ни за что. Этот человек хочет предложить этот цветок какой-то блуднице»,- чтобы не сказать более грубое слово, - «я не должен этого допустить, я должен этот цветок предложить Господу». Он был бедный пуджари, у него особо денег не было, но он предложил цену в два раза больше. У богача эго разыгралось, и он предложил цену еще в два раза больше. Торговка переглядывалась с одного на другого, и рот ее расплывался в улыбке. В конце концов, цена достигла невероятных размеров. За этот один несчастный лотос, этот бедный несчастный пуджари… Он не знал чем он будет платить, денег у него таких не было. Но внутри он думал: «Если нужно будет продать свой дом, я продам свой дом, но этот лотос я предложу Кришне. Кришна – Бог, Ему должно принадлежать все, почему Ему не должен принадлежать этот лотос? Этот лотос должен принадлежать Ему». В конце концов, у того богача не выдержало сердце, он назвал уже какую-то совсем немыслимую сумму, подумав, что пуджари не посмеет ее повысить, но пуджари сказал: «В два раза больше!» Тот сказал: «Ну и ладно», - и обняв свою подругу, ушел. Пуджари остался наедине с торговкой. Торговка сказала: «Ну хорошо, лотос твой». Он ни минуты не сомневался. Он написал расписку, выложил все деньги что у него были, и счастливый, прижимая к груди этот лотос, с необычайным чувством счастья, пришел к Кришне. Встал перед Божеством, сложил руки, и он уже примеривался к Божеству, как этот лотос будет выглядеть, он зашел на алтарь и поместил этот лотос на голову Вишну, и в тот момент, когда этот лотос оказался на голове Вишну, Вишну склонил свою голову. Вишну не выдержал веса этого лотоса. Он склонил Свою голову, преклоняясь перед своим преданным. Этот лотос красовался у Него на голове, а пуджари пошел домой, подумав: «Последнюю ночь дома посплю, завтра надо будет продавать». Этой же ночью Вишну пришел к торговке и сказал: «Слушай, ты больше изначальной цены с него не бери, ладно? Он для Меня покупал. Мы с тобой как-нибудь сочтемся». Торговка проснулась, торговка счастливая стала. Благодаря преданности этого бхакты, она получила даршан Кришны. Торговка прибежала к нему утром и сказала: «Дарю, дарю тебе этот лотос. Забирай свою расписку, мне не нужно ничего от тебя. Сам Кришна пришел ко мне». И до сих пор это Божество, в памяти об этом бхакте, стоит со склоненной головой.

И, собственно, это то, чему пришел нас научить Господь Чайтанья. Он сказал, что Господа достичь очень просто, очень легко, Он сакха, Он друг, Он находится в нашем сердце, Он готов откликнуться взаимностью на нашу любовь, единственное, что нам нужно понять, это то, что нам нужна любовь, что нам ничего другое не нужно. Если человек чувствует эту любовь, ответную любовь Кришны – то он становится самым счастливым.

----------


## Alex Murti

вообще то,насколько я знаю,имя матаджи было Пишима,а не Пишама
так же звали и сестру Прабхупады

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

Пишима -это не имя, это по-бенгальски означает тетушка, сестра отца.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Сегодня утром в 9:00 звонок в храм, Дима взял трубку. Звонит матаджи из Индии. Говорит, что во сне к ней пришёл Джаганнатх и сказал, что Его так хорошо призвали в храм, так хорошо кормили, а потом стали кормить хуже и манго не дали, которое пуджари хотел предложить и забыл. Она пошла молиться Джаганнатхе, чтобы тот сказал, где храм. В этот же день во сне она увидела западную страну, храм и надпись Эстония. Нашла в Интернете телефон храма и позвонила. Сказала, чтобы вечером кормили лучше. Спросила: "Чем кормите?". Дима ответил "Молоко". Матаджи говорит- "Ещё к молоку что-то надо! И накормите манго Джаганнатху! Перезвоню через пол часа." Дима прибежал ко мне и все рассказал, я говорю - "Бегите, предлагайте манго, у нас после фестиваля в холодильнике 3 манго лежит." Дима сказал, что видел манго, но думал, что они зелёные и невкусные и не стал предлагать. Побежали предлагать. Потом манго вкусили-это нектар. Сладкие были! Я позвонил Шриватсе прабху, ответсвенному за депатартамент Божеств и рассказал всё. Решили кормить по полной, 3 тарелки на пол ставить, сделать подушечки-асаны, а то на столик только одна тарелка помещается, а Их трое! Позвонил матаджи Шри Туласи, которая могла бы сделать асаны, а она, оказывается, уже в пуджарской, делает гирлянды. Пошел, попросил её сделать асаны. Она в восторге и сказала, что хорошо бы ещё купить бусы для Джаганнатхи, где деньги можно взять? Я отвечаю: "Найдём!" и выхожу из пуджарской. Прямо навстречу в дверь храма входит матаджи Дарья и протягивает 2 пакета, один с фруктами, другой с синими бусами для Джаганнатхи. Хари Хариииибол!!! 20.04.2012 tolko chto prezident Tallinskogo hrama Ananda Vardhana Prabhu prislal etot text: В 15:40 снова позвонила матушка из Индии. На этот раз она дрожащим голосом взволнованно рассказала,что Джаганнатх опять явился к ней и сказал: "Я очень доволен служением преданных. Вчера вечером мне предлагали сыр, он Мне очень понравился". И в правду, вчера Дима приготовил восхитительные бутерброды с жаренным паниром и Ананта Кирти предложил их с молоком. Это совершенство жизни-Кришна принял ваше подношение! За 10 минут до того как мы получили весточку от Господа две матаджи принесли для Него килограмм панира и фрукты. Это значит что Джаганнатх занял служением этих двух матаджи и они не ведая выполнили желание Господа. Джая Джаганнатх! также я утром понял, что Джаганнатхе нужны чадары на ночь, и попросил этих матаджи привезти ткань шерстяную, для Джаганнатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры. Они с радостью согласились и уехали в магазин. А я подумал, что постеснялся попросить и для Нитай Чайтанья Чандры чадары. Матаджи вернулись через 2 часа с чадарами для Джаганнатхи, и с казали , что в магазине такой кусок ткани был, что его хватило на 4 чадара, и еще такой же кусок остался. Я сказал, что это Джаганнатх для Нитай Чайтанья Чандры то же привез чадары!


Вот позорище-то! Как же надо было довести Божеств, что Они пошли из Эстонии жаловаться какой-то тётушке из Индии. Пойду-ка я своим Божествам одежды шить, а то явятся старшим московским пуджари, нажалуются.. вот стыдоба-то будет..

----------


## Махабхарата дас

История произошедшая с преданным-пуджари в Маяпурском храме при поклонении Угра-Нрисимхе:
"....Однажды я тоже почувствовал себя полностью преданным Тебе, по крайней мере, на несколько минут. Это было во время большого наводнения в 1987 году.
Предлагая Тебе пуджу, стоя по пояс в воде, я заметил, что огромная страшная змея заплыла в алтарь позади Тебя. Остановившись в 5-ти футах напротив меня, она заблокировала выход. Изучив меня продолжительное время, она нырнула, исчезнув из вида в мутных водах Ганги. Чувствуя себя в смертельной опасности, я заметил, что волосы на моих руках встали дыбом. Я не был способен убежать, и у меня в руках не было никакого оружия, чтобы обороняться, я почувствовал себя полностью беззащитным.
И в такой беспомощной ситуации я обратился к Тебе , о Господь, я знал , что моя вера была полностью в Твоих руках.
-Ты Сверхдуша в сердце каждого, если Ты хочешь, чтобы эта змея укусила меня, она укусит, если Ты не хочешь, то не укусит.
Позволь мне продолжить моё служение. Результат в Твоих руках.
И тогда я почувствовал себя спокойным снова, обретя Твоё прибежище.
Я закончил утреннюю пуджу, но никак не мог перестать думать о произошедшем случае. Это напомнило мне описание младенца во чреве матери Господом Капилой. В его беспомощном и полном боли положении, младенец получает даршан Господа Параматмы, Господа в сердце каждого. Если он благочестив, он молится Господу, говоря, что если Господь вызволит его, то родившись, он будет исключительно поклоняться Ему. Но как только он рождается, и всё хорошо, он всё забывает. Но всё же у меня есть великая надежда, что придёт такой день, когда я смогу служить Тебе должным образом для Твоего удовлетворения.»
До самого конца наводнения, та же самая змея появлялась каждый день, оплывала Божество один раз и уплывала наружу. Кто знает, кто в действительности была та змея?
Покрыв Его тело свежими гирляндами из цветов и туласи, предложив сандаловую пасту, смешанную с ароматом цветов и листьев туласи, Его лотосным стопам, что в действительности
означает полное предание себя Господу, утренняя пуджа завершена. Шум собирающихся преданных снаружи, торопит меня. Это время для даршана. Я дую в раковину три раза, и открываю двери, чтобы явить великолепного Господа.
Джая Шри Шри Прахлад Нрисимхадев! Преданные склоняются в поклоне, они счастливы видеть их Угра Нрисимху снова. В своих сердцах они знают, что в действительности Он не такой угра (гневный), как выглядит.

Источник: https://new.vk.com/vedicclubugranrisimhadev

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЭТО Я САМ ТЕБЕ СЕБЯ ПРИНЁС! И Я ХОЧУ ЕСТЬ!

Всю свою жизнь Локанатх Госвами делал то, что хотел Господь Чайтанья. Господь Чайтанья хотел открыть Вриндаван, хотел, чтобы мы все могли приехать туда, ходить по Вриндавану и постоянно помнить о Кришне. И Локанатх Госвами сделал это.

Локанатх Госвами стал ходить и думать: “Как же мне найти места игр?" В то время Вриндаван представлял из себя дикие, густые заросли, где жили только змеи, скорпионы и дикие животные. Там ничего не было. Тогда Локанатха Госвами стал молиться. Он молил Вринду-деви: “О Вринда-деви, пожалуйста, раскрой мне игры. Когда же я увижу Вамшиват, когда я увижу Кеши-гхат, когда же я окажусь во всех этих святых местах, связанных с играми Кришны?” И Вринда-деви стала водить его. Сама Вринда-деви открывала ему.

Каким-то образом, чудом он шел куда-то и находил развалины храма или старый пруд. Он смотрел в священные писания, сравнивал все это и говорил: “Да, здесь Кришна танцевал на головах змея Калии. Здесь Кришна проглотил лесной пожар. Здесь Кришна отдыхал после того, как Он танцевал на головах змея Калии”. Так он искал святые места. Но через какое-то время он понял, что один он не сможет исполнить эту миссию. Он понял: “Мне нужен Кришна. Без Кришны я ничего сделать не смогу”. Он стал думать об этом. В это время он находился у Кишори-кунды.

Кишори-кунда – это удивительное место во Врадже. На Картику огромная искконовская парикрама во главе с Локанатхой Махараджем, который носит то же самое имя, отправляется по всем святым местам Враджа. Они идут туда, на Кишори-кунду, где Локанатх Госвами нашел свое Божество Радха-Винода. Кишори-кунда находится недалеко от Умрая, удивительной деревни, в которой Шримати Радхарани стала царицей Вриндавана. В Умрае возле Кишори-кунды сидел Локанатх Госвами и думал: “Мне нужен Кришна. Как было бы здорово поклоняться Кришне. Я бы говорил с Кришной. Я бы советовался с Ним, и Кришна показывал бы и рассказывал мне, где Он играл”.

В этот момент Кришна находился поблизости. Кришна находится там, где преданные думают о Нем. Кришна находился на дне Кишори-кунды. Радха-Винод пролежал на дне Кишори- кунды в течение многих сотен и тысяч лет. Радха-Винод стал думать: “Вот преданный, который хочет поклоняться Мне, а Я лежу здесь и непонятно что делаю и никто Мне не поклоняется”. Тогда Он решил изобрести трюк. Кришна принял образ охотника, дикого человека. Он взял Радха-Винода и вдруг предстал перед Локанатхом. Локанатх находился в полузабытье, он не знал, день или ночь. Он просто думал о Кришне. В этот момент, когда он открыл глаза, он увидел старого охотника.

Охотник сказал: ”О Госвамиджи Бабаджи, я очень старый, и у меня есть Божество Радха-Винод. Я поклонялся Ему всю свою жизни и не знаю, что с Ним дальше делать. Я не могу больше поклоняться Ему. Возьми Его и поклоняйся.” И когда Локанатха услышал это, он подумал: “Кришна внял моим молитвам, Кришна услышал мое желание, Кришна пришел сюда”. Он схватил Радха-Винода, сжал Его в своих объятиях и упал без чувств. Очнувшись с Радха-Винодом в объятиях, он стал думать, откуда взялся охотник, где он. Но охотника нигде не было. Он стал смотреть по сторонам, искать. Радха-Винод, которого он сжимал, недовольно сказал: “Кто же это еще мог быть, кроме Меня? Это Я Сам тебе Себя принес. И Я хочу есть. Я голоден”.

Кришна сказал: “Я голоден”. Это удивительные слова. Кришна в течение сотен лет пролежал на дне Кишори кунды. В течение сотен тысяч лет Кришна не хотел есть и вдруг Он проголодался. Почему Кришна проголодался? Когда Кришна видит в преданном желание служить Ему, у Него сразу же возникает голод. Он хочет принять это служение. Когда в нашем сердце появляется желание служить Богу, когда в нашем сердце развивается это желание, то Кришна сразу же хочет получить это служение. У Него появляется голод. И Кришна закричал: “Я голоден, Я хочу есть, корми Меня”.

С этого момента началось служение. Началось общение Радха-Винода и Локанатха Госвами. Локанатх Госвами каждый день готовил Радха-Виноду. Он готовил Ему шак, собирал овощи. Во время проливных дождей Локанатх Госвами прятал Радха-Винода в дупло, а сам стоял возле этого дупла и заботился о том, чтобы Радха-Виноду было хорошо. Он заботился только о Радха-Виноде, и Радха-Винод стал на глазах толстеть. Когда Локанатх Госвами кормил Его, прасад, которым он кормил Его, был таким вкусным, что Радха-Винод стал поправляться на глазах.

Сейчас изначальное Божество Радха-Винод находится в Джайапуре. Если Вы увидите Его, Вы увидите, какой Он толстый. С тех пор Локанатх Госвами очень хорошо накормил Его. Локанатх Госвами сшил себе мешок и носил Радха-Винода у себя в мешке. Это тяжелое Божество, примерно килограмм пятнадцать-двадцать. Локанатх Госвами ходил по всему Вриндавану с этим грузом, но совершенно не чувствовал тяжести. И, в сущности, это Радха-Винод носил на себе Локанатха Госвами. Радха-Винод говорил Локанатху Госвами: “Пойдем туда. О! Вот тут, вот тут произошла такая-то лила”. Радха-Винод начинал изображать эту лилу. И Локанатх погружался в экстаз, когда видел лилу, которая представала у него перед глазами.

День и ночь он поклонялся Кришне. Позже Рупа Госвами и Санатана Госвами пришли во Вриндаван и Локанатх Госвами, который был к тому времени уже очень стар, поручил им оставаться во Вриндаване и продолжать его дело. Сам же он уединился в небольшое место в зарослях на берегу Ямуны во Вриндаване. В этом месте сейчас находится храм Гокулананды. Там он стал поклоняться Радха-Виноду. И как он поклонялся Радха-Виноду – это нужно знать. Мы все хотим любить Кришну. Но для этого нужно любить Его. Для этого нужно смотреть, что делали Госвами Вриндавана.

Иногда Локанатх Госвами смотрел на Радха-Винода и погружался в экстаз бхавы и премы. Он забывал обо всем остальном. Он забывал о том, что пришло время готовить для Радха-Винода, пришло время кормить Его. Радха-Винод наслаждался этим. Когда Локанатх Госвами находился в таком состоянии, Радха-Винод испытывал блаженство. Рассказывают такую историю.

Однажды Локанатх Госвами сидел и смотрел на Радха-Винода. Он не мог оторвать глаз. Время шло, минута за минутой, час за часом. Подошло время, когда нужно было готовить подношение. У него был помощник, который помогал ему готовить. Помощник очень долго ждал. В конце концов, он не выдержал и побежал в кутир, где находился Локанатх Госвами, чтобы вызвать его оттуда. Как раз в тот момент, когда он подошел, Локанатх Госвами вышел оттуда. Вдвоем они отправились на кухню и стали вместе готовить.

В какой-то момент его помощник что-то забыл, ему нужно было посмотреть что-то. Он опять побежал в храм. Когда он вошел в храм, то увидел, что Локанатх Госвами сидит там. Одновременно с этим он находился на кухне и готовил вместе с ним. Помощник опять побежал на кухню, посмотрел и увидел, что Локанатх Госвами находится там. Потом он побежал в храм и увидел, что Локанатх Госвами сидит в храме. Он не выдержал, он стал тормошить Локанатху Госвами и говорить: “Ты мне можешь сказать, где ты, там или тут? Сколько вас вообще, и что со мной происходит?”

Локанатх Госвами ничего не мог понять, он сказал: “Я тут сижу”. – “Как ты тут сидишь? Мы с тобой вместе готовим и уже почти приготовили подношение для Радха-Винода”. Они побежали на кухню и увидели готовое подношение для Радха-Винода, но больше никого они там не обнаружили. Локанатх Госвами понял, что это Радха-Винод Сам принял его облик, и побежал готовить для Самого Себя, чтобы не мешать Своему преданному. Так проходили игры Локанатхи Госвами.

Локанатха Госвами не написал ни одной книги. Но говорится, что Рупа и Санатана приходили к Локанатхе Госвами, падали перед ним на колени и просили, чтобы он учил их. Многие книги, написанные Рупой и Санатаной Госвами, на самом деле написаны по совету или даже иногда под диктовку Локанатха Госвами.

Такова история жизни Локанатхи Госвами. Он является олицетворением духа Вриндавана. Чтобы попасть во Вриндаван, мы должны отказаться от материального мира, и Локанатха Госвами сделал это. Ни разу его имя не упоминается в "Чайтанья-чаритамрите”. Почему? Потому что Локанатха Госвами пришел к Кришнадасу Кавираджу и попросил: "Не упоминай моего имени. Я не хочу гордиться ничем. Я хочу быть смиреннее травинки, терпеливее дерева. Я не хочу ожидать никакого почета, я готов оказать почтение каждому”.

(из лекции Госвами Махараджа)

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

Харе Кришна, Махабхарата Прабху!

Спасибо Вам большое за прекрасную тему, которую Вы открыли! Эта тема очень близка сердцам преданных, особенно тех, у кого есть Божества.

Вы вдохновляете нас на преданное служение нашим Господам с еще большим усердием и энтузиазмом!

Пусть Кришна благословит Вас продолжать эту тему  ПОСТОЯННО!))

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Лилы Угра Нрисимхи

История про женщину, которая жила в Тайване, в Китае.
У нее было дома изображение Нрисимхадева из Майапура, просто картинка. Она поклонялась Ему постоянно.
Ее старый приемный отец, который не был преданным, ему было 85 лет, он впал в коматозное состояние, его отвезли в больницу и врачи сказали, что скорее всего он уже из этой комы не выйдет, скорее всего ничего хорошего уже ожидать не нужно, просто приготовьтесь к самому плохому.
Она стала готовиться к самому плохому, она помолилась Нрисимхадеву и поставила у Него кассету с бхаджанами Шрилы Прабхупады, где Шрила Прабхупада пел: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.

Она сидела рядом с его постелью и вдруг она увидела, что отец ее в такт с киртаном рукой бьет.
Неожиданно он открыл глаза, никто не ожидал, он огляделся, услышал эту музыку, стал ворочаться, вышел из комы.

Потом вдруг глаза его расширились, они стали большими и круглыми и он спросил у нее: „Это кто?!”
Она говорит: „Это я, твоя дочка.” Ее звали Яшода-мата. Он говорит: „Это кто?”
Она говорит: „Это я!” Он говорит: „Тебя я знаю! ЭТО кто? С пятью клыками, с телом человека и с головой льва?”
Он понял, что они не видят никого, но он видел.
Сидела она и ее дочка у его постели.
Они в один голос закричали: „Это Нрисимхадев!”
Он говорит: „Какой? Какой … дев?”
Они говорят: „Нрисимхадев!”
Он сказал: „Он головой кивнул, подтвердил: да это Я!”
Потом он обращаясь к ним, говорит: „Он мне говорит.”
Он стал напряженно вслушиваться.
„Он мне говорит, что я должен выучить вот эту вот … то, что там поют.” 
Они говорят: „Мантру, что ли?”
Отец посмотрел и говорит: „да, Он кивнул головой, мантру. Он говорит мне нужно срочно мантру выучить.”
Они стали его учить с огромным энтузиазмом: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.
Потом он слегка пришел в себя, выучил мантру и говорит: „Нравится мне, хорошая у вас мантра. Никогда не слышал ее даже до этого, не знал.”
Нрисимхадева ушел и эта Яшода-мата говорит, что на следующий день он в блаженном состоянии, улыбаясь, оставил тело, повторяя Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.

Потом случилась еще одна вещь. Они отнесли его тело в крематорий, преданные пели, и потом, когда вышли эти работники с урны и с пеплом его, они сказали: „Мы никогда такого пепла не видели, он белоснежно белый и он благоухает. Вы научите нас тоже этой мантре, чтобы мы тоже ее пели, потому что похоже, что как-то это связано одно с другим.”

Это то, как если человек искренне обращается … Она молилась Нрисимхадеву: „Нрисимхадева, защити его! Помоги ему, сделай что-нибудь!”
И Сам Нрисимхадев пришел, сразу же!
Так просто заниматься преданным служением...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Шалаграм Шила пропал без вести. Он скатился с подноса пуджари в ящик? Был Он в каком-то темном углу на алтаре? Никто из пуджари нигде не мог найти Шалаграма. Его просто не было. Панкаджангри Прабху сел и подумал. Может быть, пуджари не потерял Шалаграма, а может, Он куда-то пошел по собственной воле? Он подумал, куда бы Шалаграм хотел пойти в жаркий летний день? Шалаграм Шила происходит из реки Мандакини в Гималаях, где довольно холодно. Панкаджангри Прабху подумал, что, может быть, Шалаграм ушел, чтобы остыть. Поэтому он пошел на кухню и заглянул в морозильную камеру. Где бы Шалаграм спрятался в морозилке? Панкаджангри открыл коробку мороженого «Манго», и в коробке с мороженым «Манго» сидел Шалаграм Шила! Какой интересный спа-опыт.

----------

